# Cutting Cast Iron For Router Table



## Eddyde (May 30, 2016)

Hi All,
I am in the middle of building up my new shop, it's been a long journey and it's finally at the point where I can actually get to making stuff, but first.... 
As you can see in the pictures, I have this arrangement with two table saws sharing a common fence. The Jet saw (left) is primarily for cutting wood and the Delta saw (right) is setup for cutting metal. Between the two I have fixed a cast iron top from another saw which I want to use as a router table. To that end, I need to cut out a section of the cast top to fit in an aluminum plate that I will machine to hold the router. The cutout will be approximately 8"x 12". First I plan to drill .5" holes at the corners, cut between the holes then machine the cuts back to the outside radius of the holes, to achieve a rounded corner rectangular hole. My first question,what is the best way to cut between the holes? I have a plasma cutter but fear the heat might warp the top or cause it to crack (I've never plasma cut CI so I have no feel for it) I could also cut it with an angle grinder and cutoff discs but that seems like it might be very slow and unpleasant. 

Many Thanks for any advice,

Eddy


----------



## Andre (May 30, 2016)

Drill lots of holes around the perimeter,  then use a jigsaw to nip the webs between each hole. Cast iron drills very freely, especially if you have a magdrill.


----------



## Uglydog (May 30, 2016)

Andre said:


> Drill lots of holes around the perimeter,  then use a jigsaw to nip the webs between each hole. Cast iron drills very freely, especially if you have a magdrill.



Yep, what Andre said and don't use any oil or coolant when drilling. If you have a mill with a large enough column/spindle (you didn't mention the size of your table saw) consider side milling at least the straight lines.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Eddyde (May 30, 2016)

Thanks Andre & Daryl, I did do the drill trick, the DRO and power downfeed on the mill made it go pretty quickly. I drilled the holes exactly the bit diameter apart so there was very little additional cutting to be done, only through some of the webbs on the underside and where there wasn't enough meat left to drill properly, that I did with the angle grinder. Next I'll mill the opening to size....


----------



## Eddyde (May 30, 2016)

I got the opening milled and the plate fitted. enough for one day...


----------



## Eddyde (May 31, 2016)

Today I got the plate mounted and bored out to fit the router and remounted the table between the saws. It was my first time using the bolt circle function on the DRO, it worked amazingly well and was simple to set up. I couldn't finish because I need to order some screws
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 ... I'll finish it up next weekend.


----------



## Tom Howland (May 31, 2016)

My gosh I like your ideas. The 2 table saws connected are great. Then you add a router. Excellent!!!!!


----------



## Eddyde (Jun 21, 2016)

Finished it up, for now....


----------

